# Zailey- NEW PIX- Monday Aug 9th!



## CorgiPaws

So, I decided that Zailey deserves her own thread. I went and saw her again today, I had not seen her since Sunday, and she is just getting more and more perfect! 
I'm going to start with the ones I took Sunday, and then the ones from today, and I know for sure I'll be taking pics at least twice a week, and I'll add those each time I go. Next update will be friday!! We can all watch her grow!! 

(pssssst.. natalie, you should make one for Zuri so we can watch her grow too!)
*
Zailey at 9 days old--Sunday, July 25, 2010*


----------



## CorgiPaws

Ignore the background in these ones, we took them in her living room, which is a total disaster. The room the pups were in is probably the only clean room in the house.... this time my friend Heather was able to go with me, and she got to meet her, too. She was kind enough to hold baby Zailey so I could get these pics of her. 

*Zailey, 12 days old- Wednesday, July 28, 2010*


























I'm IN LOVE. In love I tell you. Head over heels, no going back


----------



## Spaz

SQUEE! I want a puppy! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama

I already have a thread going! She's beautiful! 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/3651-countdown-starts-now.html


----------



## CorgiPaws

danemama08 said:


> I already have a thread going! She's beautiful!
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/3651-countdown-starts-now.html


I guess I knew that, but then again, I suppose you don't get to see her every couple days, either. :frown:

I might as well move in with Zailey! haha:biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah

She is so adorable! look at those cute little 'big' paws :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Sooo cute with her little tongue sticking out!!


----------



## MollyWoppy

I really like the big patch on one side, she's going to be so cute as she gets older. Is your husband as excited as you are? Bet he is!


----------



## CorgiPaws

MollyWoppy said:


> I really like the big patch on one side, she's going to be so cute as she gets older. Is your husband as excited as you are? Bet he is!


I took these pictures on my phone and sent them to him, and he said he can't wait to meet her Friday. (We're living in two different states and he hasn't met her yet, but will be Friday!) He's really excited. He's always liked giant breeds, but has only grown up with small dogs (shih tzus, westies, yorkies, etc) so I think it'll be a shock to him when Zailey comes home bigger than those breeds full grown!


----------



## chowder

You all just HAVE to stop this! Now I find myself looking at all the rescue sites and even Craigs list at puppies and we REALLY can't have a puppy right now. I just can't resist all these adorable puppy pictures! You're a lucky new momma...:biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT

What a little doll face!!! :biggrin: I would be going over there all the time too! Can't wait until she gets to come home. I just know her and Annie will be best buds. :biggrin:

This reminds me that I need to post up some new pics. of Duncan! It's been too long.


----------



## wags

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13

You and Natalie are giving me Puppy Fever!!


----------



## dobesgalore

Ania's Mommy said:


> Sooo cute with her little tongue sticking out!!


Thats my favorite one!:tongue:


----------



## rannmiller

She's so beautiful! I love getting to see her on here so often!


----------



## CorgiPaws

I got to see Zailey again today, it had been two whole days, she's changed even just in that little amount of time! Her eyes are open, and she is really trying to explore the world now. She's so sweet. My husband got to meet her for the first time today, and he absolutely loves her, how could he not?! Gosh, I love this little ladybug. I can't wait for her to mee Annie. 


*Zailey- 14 days old, July 30, 2010*


----------



## CorgiPaws

*Zailey- 14 days old, July 30, 2010*








Her OTHER side....









I think she loves her daddy!!









Daddy snuggles. <3


----------



## luvMyBRT

Oh my gosh. Just too cute!
I love her other side too! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wags

I hope you started a nice photo album! Do they make like the baby photo albums for dogs? I hope so! Those are precious you need an album!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

She is so adorable. You picked a good one Linsey :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## spookychick13

She is just so sweet looking!


----------



## cprcheetah

Awww....she is so stinking cute! She's already bigger than my chihuahua lol.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Wow! She has already grown so much! What a cutie. Glad her daddy go to meet her (and visit her mom :wink.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh God, she is just gorgeous! Honestly, I can't believe how much she's grown in the last couple of days. 
Looking at Zailey and Zuri just melts my heart, if I didn't have my hands so full right now I'd kill for another pup.
I can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## CorgiPaws

My husband and I went "Zailey shopping" today. Can I just say that the amount of space in my bedroom now consumed by a 45" tall, 54" deep, 36" wide crate is kind of comical. 
Annie thinks it's pretty sweet, she's convinced she just got a bigger bedroom!! LOL!:tongue:
Yes.... I just set up her crate and still have over a month before she even comes home.  I guess I'm a little excited. :biggrin:
I got the material to make her "baby blanket"- a tradition I started when we got Grissom- so at least I have something to keep me busy in the meantime!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Went to see Zailey today! She's getting so big so fast! 17 days old today. <3


*Zailey:: 17 Days Old- August 2, 2010*


----------



## DaneMama

She is so, so precious. I love her little squishy face! :biggrin:

I'm so excited to go see Zuri here in just like 36 hours.....ugh, hate the wait :frown:


----------



## luvMyBRT

She is getting so big! I can't believe it. I am loving these weekly updates! Keep um comin....:biggrin:

Can't wait to see some updated pics. of Zuri!


----------



## wags

Love the updates! She is getting so darn cute! Gosh I have 4 dogs this is just making me want another one! Shes a sweetheart for sure!:smile:


----------



## Spaz

She is just too cute. I'm slowly convincing my BF that we should get a Great Dane some day down the road.


----------



## Spaz

Uh hum... more pictures? pwease :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Zailey is looking less like a rodent, and more like a puppy. Wooooot! I got lots of pictures today, so I'm going to TRY not to post a bajillion of them... no promises. 

*Zailey- August. 9th, 2010: 24 Days Old*









Pretty face









She's so snuggly









mug









First mommy kisses!!


----------



## CorgiPaws

*Zailey: August 9, 2010- 24 Days Old*

Nose nom nom nom









Getting SO Big....









Blue Eyed Girl










Little Lady


----------



## Ania's Mommy

She's getting giiiiiaaannntt! :tongue: How luck are you that you have gotten to visit her from the get go?? That is so awesome! 

Man, how many other puppies are there? I can't imagine having a whole house full of baby Danes! They're huuuuuge! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Ania's Mommy said:


> Man, how many other puppies are there? I can't imagine having a whole house full of baby Danes! They're huuuuuge! :biggrin:


There were SEVEN of them. There were actually 9 of them, but one was a water puppy, and one had fading puppy syndrome and only lived 3 days. :-(


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Had to do some Googling on that one. How awful! Did they have to perform a c-section? 

SEVEN babies! I couldn't even imagine! 

I take it back. I COULD imagine it! I'd be me in super puppy heaven with 7 giant little babies! *Squeal!*


----------



## CorgiPaws

Ania's Mommy said:


> Had to do some Googling on that one. How awful! Did they have to perform a c-section?


They did not do a csection, the mamma "delivered" the dead water baby with a pitocin shot. I'm guessing it couldn't have been TOO incredibly water logged for it to pass through the birth canal? I admittedly don't know a whole ton about the subject, nor did I ask a ton of questions about the puppy since she's not a breeder, and I'm not paying for Zailey. But either way, it's sad. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama

She is so precious! I love her little wrinkly face! 

Seven is actually below average for a litter of Danes. Bailey had 11 two years ago! I had about 165 pounds of puppy to deal with by the time they all went home at 8 weeks! It was totally worth every second though!


----------



## luvMyBRT

All those wrinkles are to die for!!! :biggrin: Love the blue eyes too. What a doll....


----------



## MollyWoppy

She is so goshdarn cute, I love the photo where her face is all squashed up on your arm, what a sweetheart.
Are you going to take Annie to meet her at the breeders, or will you wait till you get her home?


----------



## CorgiPaws

MollyWoppy said:


> She is so goshdarn cute, I love the photo where her face is all squashed up on your arm, what a sweetheart.
> Are you going to take Annie to meet her at the breeders, or will you wait till you get her home?


I'm going to wait until I bring her home. Annie is so used to meeting new dogs 6 days a week when I bring her to work, and I dog sat a lot before I moved into the apartment, so I don't think that taking her to meet Zailey would make much difference, I don't think she'd wrap her head around Zailey being ours at all. lol. She's pretty accepting of new dogs, except for more dominant females that are bigger than her.  Then she puts on the jerk act for a few minutes, until she gets over her pretty little self.


----------



## Spaz

I'm in love 

I wish I could have another dog right now.


----------

